

Ask HN: Advice on applying for jobs in the UK - hfsktr

Short backstory:
I am in US, trying to get to the UK.<p>I would like to get a working visa but need a job first (catch 22). I am a developer but don&#x27;t feel like I have anything &#x27;special&#x27; to offer. 
I am not confident (even submitting this scares me a little) but I am capable.<p>When I see the jobs that I would apply for (there are many) I just don&#x27;t know how I am supposed to approach them.<p>Has anybody emigrated?<p>Is it worthwhile applying to all the job ads?<p>How do you bring up the part about needing a visa?<p>Is there a specific set of companies that are more open to this?<p>If none of the above what should I bury myself with learning to become desirable?<p>Depending on the details I could answer them here but otherwise my email is in my profile for those who would like to reach out.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
Peroni
I'm a Tech Recruitment Manager here in the UK and I deal with oversees
applicants all the time. I'll address your questions individually.

 _When I see the jobs that I would apply for (there are many) I just don 't
know how I am supposed to approach them._

Email the hiring manager directly with a short, personalised email. It needs
to be immediately obvious that you're interested in a particular role and that
you believe you meet the criteria but because of your nationality, you would
require assistance with a visa. End the email with a direct question along the
lines of "Is your company open to the idea of assisting me with a visa if I
was deemed suitable for the role?"

 _Has anybody emigrated?_

This one is probably best answered by a US citizen who has relocated to the
UK.

 _Is it worthwhile applying to all the job ads?_

Absolutely not. Most UK tech roles (more so in London) are inundated with
applicants from all corners of the earth. You won't stand out or increase your
chances. The same applies to recruitment companies. Most tech recruiters here
in the UK are terrible and I would be amazed if any could appropriately assist
you when it comes to visa issues.

 _How do you bring up the part about needing a visa?_

It will be immediately obvious based on your nationality. As mentioned above,
ask the hiring manager directly if they can assist. Most of the larger
companies have an allocation of sponsorship visas however they are limited and
therefore quite precious.

 _Is there a specific set of companies that are more open to this?_

It's a bit of a minefield for UK based startups to hire US citizens but not
impossible. Larger companies tend to have been through the process a number of
times in the past and tend to have an allocation of sponsorship visas.

 _If none of the above what should I bury myself with learning to become
desirable?_

Ruby is in massive demand in the UK. Most companies with large ruby teams have
no choice but to look abroad for talent as there are infinitely more ruby jobs
in the UK than there are ruby developers. iOS, Python and niche technologies
tend to be in big demand also.

My email is in my profile. Send me your resume and I'll do my best to give you
some more tailored advice.

~~~
smokingkipper
Ruby jobs are pretty rare outside of the major cities. A search for Ruby jobs
in Lancashire for example, does not highlight too many results; PHP is
everywhere around here :/

~~~
Peroni
Fair enough. I chose Ruby based on the fact that most immigrants tend to focus
on the major cities.

------
jlees
Firstly, you might want to post this during UK time for better responses.

I went in the other direction so don't have a great deal of help I can offer,
other than asking if you've considered working for a company with dual
presence and transferring to their UK office after working in the US for a
while? I know of several people who've done this. The other Americans I knew
working in the UK all got jobs there after attending university there.

------
hcho
The current government is pretty hostile towards immigration. If you are not
an EU citizen or married to one, your chances of getting a work visa from the
US is slim. There are strict quotas and companies try to use theirs for top
candidates.

You could improve your chances by being in the UK. I know a few people who got
their jobs through connection they made when studying, despite needing visas.

